# 2016 College Football Pick'ems-Week 13



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2016)

Well.......that was by far my worst week with a disappointing 4.
I'm pretty much out of the race at 10 down but it's RIVALRY WEEK!
This week and the conference championships will wrap up the regular season so it's time to start getting those donations ready to ship. I'll break down the prize list again later today:
We have a whopping 15 games this week so if somebody is gonna make a run at SpotandStalk, now is the time to do it.
There are THURSDAY AND FRIDAY GAMES!!!

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M  LSU 54-39

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina  NC State 28-21

Arkansas at Mizzou Mizzou 28-24

Washington at Washington State Washington 45-17

TCU at Texas  TCU 31-9

Nebraska at Iowa Iowa 40-10

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State Ohio State 30-27 2OT

Georgia Tech at Georgia Georgia Tech 28-27

Miss. State at Ole Miss  Miss. State 55-20

Duke at Miami Miami 40-21

Auburn at Alabama Alabama 30-12

Utah at Colorado Colorado 27-22

Michigan State at Penn State Penn State 45-12

Tennessee at VandyVandy 45-34

Florida at Florida State Florida State 31-13


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2016)

GT


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 20, 2016)

I'll try and do my best. It's all I can do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2016)

This would be much better if we shorten it to 5 games this week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This would be much better if we shorten it to 5 games this week.



post at 3:00 Saturday and it will be.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> This would be much better if we shorten it to 5 games this week.



5 for you, 15 for everybody else.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 5 for you, 15 for everybody else.


I second this.

There ya go Spot, your wish granted. 
You can even pick which five out of the fifteen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 5 for you, 15 for everybody else.





bullgator said:


> I second this.
> 
> There ya go Spot, your wish granted.
> You can even pick which five out of the fifteen.



At the rate yall 2 are going it wouldn't matter.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 20, 2016)

It's a deal then


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT



Goes down again ... and again ... and again!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## racedude45 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 22, 2016)

LSU at Texas A&M

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa


Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Amoo (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State[/QUOTE]


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State 
__________________


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2016)

Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

North Carolina

Arkansas 

Washington 

Texas

Nebraska 

Saturday Nov. 26th

Ohio State

Georgia

Ole Miss

Miami

Alabama

Colorado

Penn State

Tennessee 
Florida State


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2016)

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2016)

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 23, 2016)

LSU at Texas A&M

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSUat Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carlina

Arkansawat Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nevraskaat Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio St. 

Georgia Tech at Dawgs

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at penn state

Tennesseeat Vandy

Floridaat Florida State
__________________
The modern college experience: Indoctrination NOT Education


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Barfolomew (Nov 23, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## antharper (Nov 23, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU 

Friday, Nov. 25th

North Carolina

Arkansas 

Washington 

Texas

Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Ohio State

Georgia

Ole Miss

Miami

Alabama

Colorado

Penn State

Tennessee 

Florida


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2016)

First game is tomorrow night!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2016)

Texas A &M
North Carolina State
Arkansas
Washington
Texas
Iowa
Ohio State
Georgia
Ole Miss
Miami
Alabama
Colorado
Penn State
Tennessee
Florida State


----------



## Davey (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## creekbender (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2016)

OK Spot, your turn 


rhbama3 said:


> There are THURSDAY AND FRIDAY GAMES!!!
> 
> Thursday, Nov. 24th
> 
> ...


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State 
__________________
The modern college experience: Indoctrination NOT Education


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

lsu
nc
arky
washington
texas
nebraska
ohio st
dogs
ole miss
miami
Bama
colorado
penn st
volsux
noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> OK Spot, your turn






Let's do this!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's do this!



Yep. Noticed you copied my pix again this week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

And had the gall  to post right after mine.  should put you over the top


----------



## bsanders (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Spot almost mirrored mine too 6, so I'm rethinking my picks as it is the only way to potentially catch him.   Might be a good move or send me down the toilet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 24, 2016)

LSU at Texas A&M

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2016)

Hope upon hope that my 5 underdogs come through.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe tech will win


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope upon hope that my 5 underdogs come through.



Yep, I gambled a little myself a ended up with 3 different than Spot. Luck goes in the win column!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2016)

Thursday, Nov. 24th

LSU at Texas A&M

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Well.......that was by far my worst week with a disappointing 4.
> I'm pretty much out of the race at 10 down but it's RIVALRY WEEK!
> This week and the conference championships will wrap up the regular season so it's time to start getting those donations ready to ship. I'll break down the prize list again later today:
> We have a whopping 15 games this week so if somebody is gonna make a run at SpotandStalk, now is the time to do it.
> ...




Throwback


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2016)

hayseed_theology said:


> Thursday, Nov. 24th
> 
> LSU at Texas A&M
> 
> ...



Glad you could make the Thursday night game!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2016)

How do yall know those are my picks??  Long time tween now and Saturday......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Yep, I gambled a little myself a ended up with 3 different than Spot.



That's what has you in the position you're in now..... 



It's rivalry weekend and there is no telling what's gonna happen.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2016)

LSU/Texas A&M kicked off 30 minutes ago.
Sorry, was dragging a doe out of a swamp and just got home.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU/Texas A&M kicked off 30 minutes ago.
> Sorry, was dragging a doe out of a swamp and just got home.



comgrats on your deer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Spot almost mirrored mine too 6, so I'm rethinking my picks as it is the only way to potentially catch him.   Might be a good move or send me down the toilet.



looks like slayer copied us too gobble.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 24, 2016)

LSU was my pick

Friday, Nov. 25th

NC State at North Carolina

Arkansas at Mizzou

Washington at Washington State

TCU at Texas

Nebraska at Iowa

Saturday Nov. 26th

Michigan at Ohio State

Georgia Tech at Georgia

Miss. State at Ole Miss

Duke at Miami

Auburn at Alabama

Utah at Colorado

Michigan State at Penn State

Tennessee at Vandy

Florida at Florida State


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Glad you could make the Thursday night game!



Thanks  Looks like it won't matter though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2016)

Noon games have kicked off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2016)

North Carolina better turn it around quick. State is cutting them to pieces.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> North Carolina better turn it around quick. State is cutting them to pieces.



that will put SSthug off to 0-2 start.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

slayer will be 0-2 as well.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> that will put SSthug off to 0-2 start.



I'll need a 4th quarter momentum shift


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2016)

Man, what a lousy day. With the exception of Washington, all the favorites went down across the pick'ems and the nation today.
Memphis beat Houston and Boise State lost to Air Force too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2016)

Best I can hope for is last place


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

spotandstalk off to a 1-5 start so far.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

slayer at 1-5 too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 25, 2016)

we all suck. 2-4 best so far.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 25, 2016)

Let's go change our picks for Sat. And the favored win then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2016)

Come on Gobblin, what happened to Nebraska? Favored by 5 and lose 40-10?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess I'll take my 3-3  and be happy with it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2016)

What a nasty day. Lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on Gobblin, what happened to Nebraska? Favored by 5 and lose 40-10?



I picked Iowa.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I picked Iowa.



I didn't. Sitting at 2-4 already but it looks like 3-3 was about as good as anybody did. Black Friday indeed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

bullgator said:


> I guess I'll take my 3-3  and be happy with it.



I am happy with my 3-3 also.   Now if today goes as well has hoped we will put a dent in S&Sthug's lead.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

1 for 5 yesterday. For those of you keeping score that's the mother of all suckages.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

wonder if anyone went 0'fer yesterday


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am happy with my 3-3 also.   Now if today goes as well has hoped we will put a dent in S&Sthug's lead.



At least make it competitive, he's had it too easy since about week 3. 
I was going to take FSU , but I knew he would so I took my Gators for the upset.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

bullgator said:


> At least make it competitive, he's had it too easy since about week 3.
> I was going to take FSU , but I knew he would so I took my Gators for the upset.



I may be changing that pick before kickoff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2016)

Noon games have kicked off.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I may be changing that pick before kickoff.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2016)

We should get credit for picking the teams that should have won.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2016)

I know it's not a pickems game, but Kentucky is tied with Louisville 31-31


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Dad gum my picks are terrible


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Dogs



we run this state


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Dogs



hehehe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> we run this state


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vandy won the game but i posted tennessee by mistake. Will correct when i get home.


----------

